# Re-Roofing: Okay to Re-Use Peel n Stick?



## GrillMouster (Dec 5, 2009)

Two days ago our roofers installed our new 30 year GAF dimensional shingle roof. Color seemed off to us, and today we verified that they did, in fact, order and install the wrong color shingles. They say that they will fix on Monday.

They installed an peel and stick underlayment that is supposed to seal around the nails. When they replace the roof, should they also replace the peel and stick, too? If so, is it even possible to unpeel it from the decking or will they most likely have to replace that, too? Or, could/should they apply another peel and stick layer on top of the current one?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

See what the building inspector wants. Everywhere is different.

It will be interesting to see the responses to this one.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

The peel and stick is a snow and ice barrier. It seals on the nails, once the nails are pulled the barrier is compromised and could leak if you get water under the shingles. 

I doubt the contractor will lay down a new layer unless he is forced to by the inspector. I would talk to the inspector prior to him coming out to do the work. They would most likely lay a new layer on top of the old since that stuff is very difficult to remove.

In MN the snow and ice has to extend 3 feet into the heated area of the home.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It's 2 feet into the heated area.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

MJW said:


> It's 2 feet into the heated area.


 
My mistake. :whistling2:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

More likely than not, since it is cold out and the roof was just installed, I would bet the shingles will come off of the Ice and Water shield rather easily. With dimensional shingles, putting a new layer of I+W over the old will be fine and unnoticeable. The correct way to do it would be to replace all plywood the Ice and Water is stuck too but that will add a lot of time for something that I dont think is neccessary.

MJW, I am sure there is no building inspector involved. We also don't know if thats an option for one to be involved because we have no idea if the homeowner hired a licensed and insured company.

Where are you located? It needs to be two feet inside the warm wall of the house here in WI too.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

so, it sounds like the ice and water shield needs to be replaced as well. Best method would be to remove it and install new but if you can't get that, it should be ok.



> bammbamm posts:
> 
> The correct way to do it would be to replace all plywood the Ice and Water is stuck too


I gotta ask; why would one even need consider replacing the plywood? Unless the stuff stuck so well it ripped the wood apart when you peeled it (which I doubt would be the case but I'm not a roofer so I will accept correction without arguing), I see no need to replace any wood simply because you are replacing the I&W shield.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

With a quality Ice and Water shield that has been on the roof for awhile with some heat on it, you would not be able to tear it off without delaminating some of the plywood. Buy a piece of plywood and put some Grace Ice and Water shield on it and leave it sitting out for the summer. Then attempt to try to tear off the Ice and Water and use that piece of plywood for something. Then it will make sense. It is designed to stick and not come off.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

BamBamm5144 said:


> MJW, I am sure there is no building inspector involved. We also don't know if thats an option for one to be involved because we have no idea if the homeowner hired a licensed and insured company.



Very true these days.......


I doubt the I&W will come off being shingles have been laid on it. I've only seen it come off when it is really warm out, but it delaminates the sheathing very bad like bambamm said.


----------

